# PROJECT: Caiman lizard enclosure 12x18x18ft



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

Me and my boyfriend live in the Netherlands. We have a group of Caiman lizards who we keep with a couple of Sailfin dragons (Hydrosaurus weberi). We are stil looking for 5 or more females. 
Here some pictures of the caiman lizards and sailfin dragons and the enclosure they are in now:


































































































































































[


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

We want to make a bigger enclosure for a very big group of caiman lizards. The enclosure will be 18ft high at the bottom 12x18ft and in top 9x9ft. 









This is what you see now if you stand on the bottom of the enclosure and look up.









One side of the wall 9ft from the top. 


















Not finsihed yet...









Other side of the room.













































We make a removable roof with plastic foil with 80% transmission of uvb from outside. On hot days we push a button and the roof will roll aside and the caiman lizards will have 100% uv.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I've said it before and could easily a million times more... Outstanding. : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

fantastic work my friend, for some truly stunning animals :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

how do you make the vine styles on the walls? it looks like rope


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL, AMAZING, STUNNING!!!...... I think that just about covers it


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks! The vines are made of ropes. We are not don with it yet. We put one more layer of sement on it and then we going to paint it. 

At the bottom we want to build an big water area with fish and fly river turtles. 

This are the fly river turtles:



























These are stil babies. They can get almost 3ft long and they swim like sea turtles.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW! That is all that needs to be said!


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

:gasp: :notworthy:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks.. 
The roof is don now. Only finish some last things and then it wil be removable.


----------



## Outback Breeders (Jul 1, 2013)

Gorgeous looking lizard and amazing looking enclosure well done


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you.
Next weekend we wil go work inside at the art part. I always love that part. 
Can't wait till its finished and we can put the animals in.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Some update pictures:


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking good cant wait to see it finished :notworthy:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

and that, ladies and gentlemen, is how you do mixed species habitats properly.

that is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys 
Here some pictures of them I made in their enclosure they are in now. Just love those faces.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Just wow. That is incredible! It looks so beautiful and well done! You have done a fantastic job  wish I had the space to do something like this!!


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks joshy. Its a lot of hard work.


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful species, awesome enclosure :gasp:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Im lost for words. I dont think there are enough superlatives to cover it. Absolutely amazing, a real labour of love and dedication. Stunning animals in an enclosure that puts many zoo exhibits to shame. Fantastic !!!!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow theres not much else to say apart from this is amazing :no1:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you... 
I hope i can send you guys an update soon. Most things we do now is not viseble for the eyes. So could take a while.


----------



## Scotteesh (Sep 1, 2013)

Your lizards are absolutely stunning!


----------



## TonyJC (Nov 1, 2013)

Stunning animals! Them big black eyes framed by their red heads truly is beautiful :flrt:

Amazing enclosure coming along as well! Look forward to seeing more


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely awesome :notworthy:, now hurry up & finish so you can post more pics :no1:


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

Never seen anything as cool as that before. Great work can I move in there:lol2:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

You should charge admission. :2thumb:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the amazing responds 
Here some pictures of last week working.








Jan paul my boy friend resting after we did some realy hard work









I finished the cave/tunnel to the basement.









My boyfriend finished the water installation.









This wil be the part wher you can sit and on the wall looking at the water. It will be 3ft deep.









This is also the 3ft deep part where you can look trought the tunnel to the other side where its 4ft deep.
We hoop to finish the floorheating in the bottom of the pond this weekend.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing enclosure its hard for me to fathom what it must look like in real life, how much space your offering your lizards, and how its layout. Would love to see how the roof works, the water feature in action etc...:notworthy:

I think you should buy me a plane ticket once it's finished so I can see :loll:

What do you keep in there. I know you have said Caiman Lizard, Sailfins, & Fly River Turtles if I remember correctly. I have also seen you with Monkey Tailed skinks, & some type of Dwarf Crocodile or Caiman. Do these live in here as well? 

The Caiman & Sailfins seem to get along fine. How do you find they behave given the space? Do they seek out each others company or prefer a solitary lifestyle?

Once again a truly stunning enclosure hats off to you! :2thumb:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Amazing enclosure its hard for me to fathom what it must look like in real life, how much space your offering your lizards, and how its layout. Would love to see how the roof works, the water feature in action etc...:notworthy:
> When it is finished I make a video of it. I hope you understand it then.
> 
> I think you should buy me a plane ticket once it's finished so I can see :loll:


If you come to the netherlands you are welcome to take a look 



i.am.idc said:


> What do you keep in there. I know you have said Caiman Lizard, Sailfins, & Fly River Turtles if I remember correctly. I have also seen you with Monkey Tailed skinks, & some type of Dwarf Crocodile or Caiman. Do these live in here as well?


Yes I want to keep the Ciaman Lizards, Sailfins and fly river turtles. Also we want to keep some fish there like our 25 year old pangasius and mudskippers. Some crabs and some big frogs and treefrogs. I also want a group Hypsilurus species like Hypsilurus papuaensis or Hypsilurus nigerularis. We keep thd monkey tails, dwarf caiman and other reptiles seperated from this group. The greenhouse is split in severale enclosures. 



i.am.idc said:


> The Caiman & Sailfins seem to get along fine. How do you find they behave given the space? Do they seek out each others company or prefer a solitary lifestyle?


They do not know each others species and thats why it works. They do not see each other as food or an enemy. They sit together in the trees and do not bother each other. They are not afraight at al. The sailfin species we combine the caiman lizards with is a very panicing species. They are so jumpy and afraight for humans. But becouse the caiman lizards are relaxed I see they are too. Bevore my sailfin female did not eat very good. Always stressed. Sinds she is with the caiman lizards she is very relaxed and she eats extreemly good. The caiman lizards gives her currage. They caiman lizards do not look at them at all. Thry live their own lives. We always combined diverend reptile species together and we know a little how to see what works and what not. It almost always works. The only problems we have are sometimes reptiles from the same species who do not like each other. Like 2 cyclura nubila females and a blue tegu female who does not like small males.



i.am.idc said:


> Once again a truly stunning enclosure hats off to you! :2thumb:


Thank you.


----------



## Johnsteele1984 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well done amazing lizards and the set up is just WOW:mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks! Here some new update pictures. The white pipes are floor heating. They will be heating te water to 25/30 Celcius.


----------

